# The toffster!



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi! this is were I'm going to post pictures of my dog Toffee, I don't have many but I'm planing to change that soon!!! so now here is a pic of her looking heroic!!


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok, new pic! I took this last night.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

She is gorgeous 

I have a Toffee as well , only mine is a border collie boy


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

nice!!! Every dog should be called toffee in my opinion


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

What a beautiful kind face she has


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

So much confident pose of a young brave pup!


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

toffee is not felling so well, but still! heres a pic! (toffee is in the bottom left hand corner)


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

So cute, her name match her colour


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

That_ is_ the idea


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

now, beach pics!!!!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

lovely pics, I love beach photos - it always makes me want to go to the seaside 

Glad she is feeling much better than in the early pic where she was feeling sorry for herself but getting some TLC from her human siblings.:thumbup1:


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, we try hard


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

Now some holiday pics!


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

And some more holiday pics!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

Toffee is a Stunner. Thanks for sharing your lovely photo's of her.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

She is a stunner and looks such a fun dog


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Toffee is beautiful  What breed is she?


----------



## dragon33 (Sep 17, 2011)

nice pics nice dog seems to get on well with the chilldren by the way which beach was that.


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind comments!

@Milliepoochie - She's a Staffy X Ridgeback 

@dragon33 - Lots of beaches really, but all of them are at lizards point in cornwall


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

Just some more pictures!!!!


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

AWWW! Look at her, in her cute little cape! aguu!


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

I found I picture that I missed! Here!


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh Toffee... really?


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

pinkrhino said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments!
> 
> *@Milliepoochie - She's a Staffy X Ridgeback *
> 
> @dragon33 - Lots of beaches really, but all of them are at lizards point in cornwall


Wow, I could see the staffy but would never have guessed that!

She is gorgeous anyway  a really, gentle, smiley face. Looks like she has had lots of adventures too!


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh, she does! But not good adventures....


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Toffee is gorgeous... great photos


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

I think, if she was awake, she would have killed me!


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

'Hello I'm Toffee! And I am a very silly dog who thinks she can talk!'

Just a funny little picture I wanted to share!


----------

